
Porsche, Audi unveil all-electric models to challenge Tesla - napoleond
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/porsche-audi-unveil-all-electric-models-to-challenge-tesla-1.3227750
======
mightykan
It’s a concept — and in the automotive world a concept might as well be
vaporware because most of the time the final product is nothing like the
concept — and won’t be coming out until “early 2018.” By then, if things go
smoothly for Tesla (they’ve had to delay both the Model S and Model X by
several months), the Model 3, which should be much more affordable than this
concept, would’ve been on sale for a few months.

I was skeptical about Tesla when the Roadster was announced and I never though
they’d be able to pull it off. I should probably curb my skepticism about this
announcement as well but judging by the previous such announcements from the
automotive world, I remain cautions.

------
WalterSear
Porsche, Audi unveil vapourware.

